# ScareLA Convention: Halloween.Haunt.Horror



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone else going to this?
http://scarela.com

I bought a weekend pass. Not entirely sure what to expect since it's the first one ever, just excited to be immersed in all things Halloween. There seems to be some good stuff lined up.

I should note that I'm not personally a haunter, but I love going to home haunts and the culture of it all, so I was thinking about checking out some of those panels any.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Have ticket and will be there!


----------

